

Ask HN: Review our new startup. Time management for geeks - weavorateam

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;everhour.com<p>Hackers we made this for you guys. Please tell us what you think and how we can make it more useful.<p>Hope you enjoy our idea and of course it saves you lots of time :)<p>Thanks.
======
pedalpete
Looks great, good design, fairly clear what you're doing. I don't have a use
for time tracking myself, but I'd like to see a demo video walk through of
your product and have you tell us what makes it so special.

~~~
weavorateam
@pedalpete thanks for feedback. Video is in our roadmap

------
martina56
ssl of your url is not working

~~~
MushCraze
you'll have to copy and past the url he posted.

~~~
weavorateam
Thanks @MushCraze Links are always not clickable under details. At least i do
not know how to make them so

